# 1977 Charter Arms Pathfinder 22lr



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Picked one up off Gunbroker. Anybody know anything about. Good, bad anything.
Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Decent little guns. Usually a bit "loose", even fresh out of the factory, they still can shoot surprisingly well if you find their favorite ammo. Keep an eye on the thumbpiece latch; the mounting screw tends to work loose under recoil/vibration, and then the thumbpiece can fall off and possibly be lost. Even if this happens, the cylinder on the old non-shrouded-barrel Charter Arms guns can be opened by pulling forward on the tip of the extractor rod. Back in the day, some folks even took the thumbpiece off and left it off to keep it from tearing up their thumb during the spirited recoil of the .44 Special models. All grips should interchange on the old models; Undercover had tiny "splinter" wood grips, Bulldog .44 Special had oversize round-butt wood grips, and I believe some models left the factory with variations of rubber grips (made by Sile?). Pachmayr also made rubber aftermarket grips for these models. 

Deja-vu... :mrgreen:


----------

